# Venison tri-tip



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 13, 2021)

A friend of mine processes a thousand deer a season this time of year. Lately he’s been doing hogs and cattle as well. He told me to stop by as he has been getting good at cutting cattle. He decided to cut the tri tip outta some deer. Told me it’s usually meat he just grinds for people into burger. 

I asked him how they’ve turned out and he told me he’s never cooked any he cut theM for me. Told me to let him know how they turned out. 

I went with the sous vide. 125 for 2 hours as they are a lot smaller than beef tri tip. Then I seared them real hot. 


They turned out great. Extremely tender. Some of the best venison cuts I’ve ever had. 

Here’s some pics. 




















Buddy said it was kinda a pain to cut these outta a deer. Said he wouldn’t be adding it to his cut page and won’t do it for just anybody. If you can get your local processor to do it, or your skilled enough to do it yourself i highly suggest it. 

Scott


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 13, 2021)

Love it! Great to have a buddy who is a butcher!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2021)

Perfectly cooked and looks delicious!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh man! I  gotta get my deer slayer (14yo son) into the woods. That looks amazing.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 14, 2021)

Love venison tri-tips! We save them ALL! Looks like you cooked them perfectly too...


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 14, 2021)

Very interesting and those look great Scott !


----------



## sandyut (Dec 14, 2021)

OMG MAN!  two of my favorite things in one....ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!   now im dying because I want it so bad.

Looks amazing!


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 15, 2021)

Ive got two vennie tri tips salted with tq right now, actually i broke down an entire whitetail and salted ! planning on a cold smoke session , hoping for good results trying something new.


----------

